# Still life Paint v Kitten?



## liza0183 (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay I am still debating if I should go out and buy Stillife from MAC or stay with my Kitten as a base? I don't use cream bases cause the forever crease with me and I have never used and eyeshadow primer just Kitten as a base. So can someone let me know what to do I am sooo lost when it comes to anything other then Stila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 9, 2007)

I use both and they both work for me. However, I dont use kitten as a base, just as a shadow. But they basically look the same on me. Stilife isnt that greasy, i think at all.  But try it out for a day. I havent creased and I have the same problem as you do.


----------



## liza0183 (Jul 10, 2007)

kewl I think stilllife will be my next MAC purchase


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 24, 2009)

Is MACs Retrospeck similar to Kitten?


----------



## All_drama (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Is MACs Retrospeck similar to Kitten?_

 
Hmm, I would say mix between Retrospeck and honesty.


----------



## All_drama (May 26, 2009)

I agree, I need Golden Noir in my life too!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 16, 2010)

I would stick to Kitten.  I feel like paints are harder to handle on busy mornings.


----------

